# The Zombie Zoo



## Jenilyn (May 12, 2010)

The husband has been called Zombie his whole life and I have been called Zombies Girl or Zombies Wife since we met so thats why we have named our house the Zombie Zoo.

We will start with our two dogs:

Blue Merle Chihuahua- Zero






American Hairless Terrier- Frankenstein





Senora Pinto Bean





Marshmallo





We have 8 rats currently but I wont put all of them just two cute pics haha
Noodle





Splinter





Gorf the pacman frog





Edward the bearded dragon





Smudge the axolotl





Kermit the clawed frog





we also have a 29g with fancy goldfish, a 55g rounded with a pair of oscars, and a 20g saltwater tank.


----------



## jackrat (May 12, 2010)

Who did you get your AHT from? My father,Edwin Scott,started the breed.


----------



## Jenilyn (May 12, 2010)

what!? sweet!

I actually adopted him from a family here in MI that couldnt take care of him, I talked them into giving him to me when they werent taking care of him right (ie, no clothes in the snow!, kids that tortured him)

I want another SOOOOOO bad but can't afford one the only breeders here want over 2000. 

They are AMAZING dogs.


----------



## Isa (May 12, 2010)

I am sooo jealous, you have a beautiful ''zoo''  I always wanted a hedgehog, they are so cute! Thank you so much for sharing the pics with us and do not hesitate to post more. By the way, If you have more pics of all of your rats, I would love to see them


----------



## ChiKat (May 12, 2010)

Awww Frank and Zero...love them 
You have a wonderful zoo!! That picture of Kermit cracks me up.
Is Edward getting big?


----------



## Jenilyn (May 12, 2010)

yes edward is huge, i should take a newer pic of him. he is zacks big baby. haha.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 12, 2010)

Something like this was what I thought you were going to show:


----------



## South FL Katie (May 12, 2010)

Love all your babies Jenilyn <3


----------



## Kristina (May 12, 2010)

I just read the history on the AHT, fascinating. Jackrat, your family is part of the American heritage  Pretty dang cool if you ask me.

Jenilyn, love the zoo  I have a lot of the same pets you do, and I breed axolotls


----------



## ChiKat (May 12, 2010)

I just read the history too: http://www.ahts.net/breed_history1.htm
That is soo cool!!


----------



## Jenilyn (May 13, 2010)

They are such amazing dogs, he is like a person.


----------



## TortoisesRock! (Jun 13, 2010)

Wow, quite a bit of pets-they are all adorable. I used to have rats, and I've always wanted a hedgie! One of my dogs is part hairless, we rescued him from a shelter and the previous owners said he was born that way. He's missing hair on his ears, tummy, tail, and neck, and now he's losing the little he had left on his back-oh well he's still a cutie.


----------



## Missy (Jun 14, 2010)

Love the Zombie zoo


----------

